# Fiat Chrysler, Waymo expand partnership with 65K vehicles



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

https://seekingalpha.com/news/3360779-fiat-chrysler-waymo-expand-partnership-65k-vehicles

With the 20k Jaguar I-Paces they're up to 85k. They only need 15k more vehicles to replace every Uber driver in America. How long do you suppose it'll be before they announce another 65k I-Paces?


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Waymo is expanding their fleet by 1,400% with just two of their many partners and nothing but crickets in here. 

If Waymo is ordering tens of thousands more, would that be an indication that the current service is going well or not going well?

This news is devastating for the future of human driven ride-share. Waymo is blowing the most optimistic predictions out of the water.


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

RamzFanz said:


> Waymo is expanding their fleet by 1,400% with just two of their many partners and nothing but crickets in here.
> 
> If Waymo is ordering tens of thousands more, would that be an indication that the current service is going well or not going well?
> 
> This news is devastating for the future of human driven ride-share. Waymo is blowing the most optimistic predictions out of the water.


And do you put in Waymo branded taxi stands if you're not launching for another ten years?


----------



## WeirdBob (Jan 2, 2016)

tomatopaste said:


> https://seekingalpha.com/news/3360779-fiat-chrysler-waymo-expand-partnership-65k-vehicles
> 
> With the 20k Jaguar I-Paces they're up to 85k. They only need 15k more vehicles to replace every Uber driver in America. How long do you suppose it'll be before they announce another 65k I-Paces?


*Could Chrysler Be Killed This Friday? *

_https://www.msn.com/en-us/autos/news/could-chrysler-be-killed-this-friday/ar-AAy2mSb_

Sergio Marchionne will hold an investor's meeting in Italy on Friday, June 1, in Balocco, Italy, where the CEO will possibly kill one the corporation's most historic brands. FCA specialist Larry P. Vellequette of _Automotive News_ reports that "a source told a European colleague" that Marchionne would declare the end of the Chrysler brand in the speech to investors.

In addition, Marchionne could detail plans to pull Fiat out of the United States and China, according to _Automotive News_. The brand would re-focus on building vehicles for Europe, Brazil, and emerging markets.

FCA's big strategic pivot would free up money to invest even more into Jeep, which is already the corporation's most profitable division. Among the new products reportedly on the way, there would be an even smaller SUV below the Renegade and the luxurious Grand Wagoneer for challenging the upper end of the segment.
. . .

If Marchionne actually kills the Chrysler brand, it would be the end of a nameplate with over 90 years of history in the United States. However, the lineup consists of just two models today: the ancient 300 sedan and the still fresh Pacifica minivan. With so few products, axing Chrysler is easier than ever.​


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

WeirdBob said:


> *Could Chrysler Be Killed This Friday? *
> 
> _https://www.msn.com/en-us/autos/news/could-chrysler-be-killed-this-friday/ar-AAy2mSb_
> 
> ...


Wow, I had no idea Chrysler was down to only two vehicles. Are you thinking the same thing I'm thinking? Waymo ordered a lot more than 65k Pacificas, probably bought out the entire Pacifica production line for two years and so there's no reason to market the brand for only one car. Good catch.



tomatopaste said:


> And do you put in Waymo branded taxi stands if you're not launching for another ten years?
> 
> View attachment 233527


That was a rhetorical question. You don't.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

WeirdBob said:


> *Could Chrysler Be Killed This Friday? *
> 
> _https://www.msn.com/en-us/autos/news/could-chrysler-be-killed-this-friday/ar-AAy2mSb_
> 
> ...


Hahahaha...


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

jocker12 said:


> Hahahaha...


Nope.

As part of this partnership, FCA is also negotiating to license Waymo's hardware and self-driving AI for its own dealership cars. Eventually, Chrysler could sell self-driving Pacificas directly to consumers. 
https://www.techradar.com/news/there-will-soon-be-a-lot-more-waymo-self-driving-minivans-on-the-road


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

If Chrysler fells in a coma or dies Friday, and Waymo is really, really, REALLY committed to the self driving cars project, they can offer to buy Chrysler from Fiat, get an already functioning and vehicle producing structure, and build their own car, self driving robot, like they've initially tried to do years ago. 

62.000 Pacificas at, let's say $25.000 each (MSRP is $27.000 and hybrid MSRP is $40.000) is $1.5 billion. 

If they are not committed now, their plans to open a TNC service are entirely compromised with no deal to get more cars they can easily fit their hardware on if necessary. 

This is "self driving to oblivion" already.


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

jocker12 said:


> If Chrysler fells in a coma or dies Friday, and Waymo is really, really, REALLY committed to the self driving cars project, they can offer to buy Chrysler from Fiat, get an already functioning and vehicle producing structure, and build their own car, self driving robot, like they've initially tried to do years ago.
> 
> 62.000 Pacificas at, let's say $25.000 each (MSRP is $27.000 and hybrid MSRP is $40.000) is $1.5 billion.
> 
> ...


Fiat Chrysler will make as many Pacificas as Waymo wants for as as long as Waymo wants them.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

tomatopaste said:


> And do you put in Waymo branded taxi stands if you're not launching for another ten years?
> 
> View attachment 233527


They can always change them to Uber stands when Waymo Phoenix goes belly up



RamzFanz said:


> Waymo is expanding their fleet by 1,400% with just two of their many partners and nothing but crickets in here.
> 
> If Waymo is ordering tens of thousands more, would that be an indication that the current service is going well or not going well?
> 
> This news is devastating for the future of human driven ride-share. Waymo is blowing the most optimistic predictions out of the water.


There are crickets in here because we're tired of saying your fantasy is decades away.

You yourself said that if such a robo taxi service existed today you aren't 100% sure it's safe to put your child in one. That alone should speak volumes.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

iheartuber said:


> They can always change them to Uber stands when Waymo Phoenix goes belly up
> 
> There are crickets in here because we're tired of saying your fantasy is decades away.
> 
> You yourself said that if such a robo taxi service existed today you aren't 100% sure it's safe to put your child in one. That alone should speak volumes.


You're just not paying attention. Waymo is live. Waymo will begin taking delivery of 85,000 SDC TNCs THIS YEAR. Not a single nay-sayer prediction has come true. Waymo has trounced nay-sayers at every point along the way. This MASSIVE order, once again, shows they are well ahead of expectations.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> You're just not paying attention. Waymo is live. Waymo will begin taking delivery of 85,000 SDC TNCs THIS YEAR. Not a single nay-sayer prediction has come true. Waymo has trounced nay-sayers at every point along the way. This MASSIVE order, once again, shows they are well ahead of expectations.


Quick question for you:

Let's say Waymo buys 85,000 cars and has 12 pax customers?

I'll wait



RamzFanz said:


> Not a single nay-sayer prediction has come true.


I'm a nay-sayer and my prediction will come true. I'll repeat that prediction now to anyone new to the discussion:

Come Jan 1, 2019 one of 2 things will happen in Phoenix:

1. Waymo will launch their robo taxi service to paying customers and the public response will be severely underwhelming, to put it nicely.
OR
2. Waymo won't even launch at all because they see the writing on the wall.

Check back with me in the new year


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

iheartuber said:


> Quick question for you:
> 
> Let's say Waymo buys 85,000 cars and has 12 pax customers?
> 
> ...


Do you really think Google (Alphabet) dumped 10 years and hundreds of millions into a product they haven't market researched?

Is it possible that they launch and no one bites? Sure. Is it likely or even remotely probable? No. They have given rides since 2015 and are judging for themselves based on real-world acceptance. They ran their Early Rider Program for 8 months before they placed their latest order.

If this doesn't smell like project success, I don't know what does. They have been ahead of the curve, honest, and surpassing expectations the entire way.

1) Waymo will launch well before 2019.

2) They already know what the response will be. These things are predictable.

3) Waymo has already launched and was overwhelmed by partakers. When they open to the general public, and they will this year, their cars will be swamped with business. 25% of the US population is ready to ride in an SDC. That's so many people more than they need to have a successful launch.

I'll be here January 1st, 2019 and I'll point out their successes and you'll still be a doubting Thomas.

Me: They have been successful in several cities for months.

You: Yeah, but can they tow a trailer with a pig in it to a state fair down a dirt road?

Me: No, no they can't. Did you give up Uber for pig hauling?

You: Yeah, I had to. No pings anymore since the SDCs took over the city.


----------



## transporter007 (Feb 19, 2018)

Next step outlaw private vehicle ownership


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> Do you really think Google (Alphabet) dumped 10 years and hundreds of millions into a product they haven't market researched?
> 
> Is it possible that they launch and no one bites? Sure. Is it likely or even remotely probable? No. They have given rides since 2015 and are judging for themselves based on real-world acceptance. They ran their Early Rider Program for 8 months before they placed their latest order.
> 
> ...


They got so many people signing up for their early rider program because they offered FREE RIDES!!!

People would have Charles Manson drive them if it was free... duh!

But when it's time to pay, people chose the service that's better. So far, Waymo have not convinced me their service will be better than Uber.

Is it a novelty? Sure
Is it the "future"? Maybe
Does it work on paper? Absolutely
Is it a financial boon to people like transporter007 if it's successful? Yes

These are all nice little tidbits of trivia but they don't amount to a hill of beans for the one thing that matters: is the service better than Uber?

Well let's see:

-Can't drive on freeways.. 
-All rides are pool rides...
-The interior of the car will be trashed...
-I have zero confidence that Waymo will display the necessary diligence to make sure each car is properly maintained....
-The entire marketing plan consists of "all we gotta do is put it out there and it will be a hit in 30 seconds"...

Meanwhile, the only retort to these valid concerns from the powers that be is basically "you're dumb, you don't know anything, etc etc"

Sheesh!



transporter007 said:


> Next step outlaw private vehicle ownership


I bet you touch yourself to this idea



RamzFanz said:


> Do you really think Google (Alphabet) dumped 10 years and hundreds of millions into a product they haven't market researched?
> 
> Is it possible that they launch and no one bites? Sure. Is it likely or even remotely probable? No. They have given rides since 2015 and are judging for themselves based on real-world acceptance. They ran their Early Rider Program for 8 months before they placed their latest order.
> 
> ...


I'm gonna psycho analyze you now RamzFanz

You keep talking about how the robot takeover of rideshare will be swift and hurtful to uber drivers

What I think is really happening is you secretly WANT uber to go down in some way (any way, really) simply because you hate your job


----------

